# Hopper3



## bretharley79 (10 mo ago)

DVR running very slow every day not all day but every day episodes take forever to pop up dish has no answer just reboot that's ther answer for everything tired of hopper running slow life is fast the hopper also


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

So, the question is - that reboots did help you it run fast ? For how long ?


----------



## bretharley79 (10 mo ago)

P Smith said:


> So, the question is - that reboots did help you it run fast ? For how long ?
> 
> 
> P Smith said:
> ...


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

That's normal for dish devices - they have mandatory night reboot by themselves. So, check its settings related to mandatory reboots.
They have posted a silly reason, but in reality, dish SW coder have no desire/time to fix bugs, what does slow down the device during a day.


----------



## dmspen (Dec 1, 2006)

Is the hard drive full?


----------



## cableview (10 mo ago)

Anything above 80% DVR is known to make the system run slow.


----------

